# Carver's Spoon Plane



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Has anyone played around with one of these? Are they useful?










http://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-Carvers-Spoon-Plane/dp/B0035YD64A


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Wayne*, I have never used one but it looks like it might do the job. I bought a spoon gouge a while back but have not used it yet. If that's good steel you should really be able to get a good edge on it and it looks like it would cut really well. I suppose from the looks of it that you pull it towards you like a draw knife. I'd like to give it a try as well as make some spoons. A good chip carving project would be a wall hanging spoon rack with several wooden spoons. I believe that there is a good plan for one of these in a recent Woodcarving Illustrated magazine or maybe a book that I own - not sure which.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Might be ok for roughing out. Looks like you can't see what you're doing so the palm gauges
may still be best for finishing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You may very well be right about that, *murch*. I have a bad habit, however, of buying gouges faster than than I can sharpen them properly. You might say that I 've got a few tools laid up that haven't been sharpened properly so they are laid up against a rainy day.  Maybe we might have another flood that will last for 40 days and 40 nights. With 40 days and 40 nights a productive and thoughtful man could get a whole lot of sharpening done and thinking too - maybe sharpen his mind and character while he's at it so to speak.  You know, old Chris Pye says they ain't right from the factory. His theory is, if I remember correctly, that they are far too steep and and should be sharpened to a much shallower angle. It's an interesting theory that I will try out soon I hope; however, I will definitly have to wait for a rainy day - maybe a good old cold rainy day in in the depth of a cold dark winter - if it's not too late.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This looked like it might be more for chairs and such. The Charles Nell video did not do much to convince me. I like his advice more for power tools than for hand tools…. My money is probably going to stay in my wallet on this one.

I did see some great looking Iles carving knives on ebay though….lol Too bad I have already reached (exceeded) my tool budget…










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180528166648&category=13871&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170564577894&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

There appear to be both deep and shallow versions. I have not been able to find a US source yet.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Wayne*, I can tell you that when it comes to money I am quite restrained. Actually, I have never been fond of money. You might even say that I hate money. I suppose that you could say that those sentiments are exactly why I don't have any money to speak of. hahaha. Ebay is a constant temptation to me. Tools are quite a temptation to me. They are very much like a big old apple tree full of juicy ripe red apples that we are forbidden to touch less we go off the deep end. However, being a practical man as well, and with many faults, I have always appreciated George Baily's comment to Clarence about money when Clarence said that "*They don't use money where I come from.*." And George replied, "*Well it comes in pretty handy down here, bub*" - or something to that effect.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Money is useful but I have been too free with it lately. I just ordered a tool roll, another carving gouge and a skew chisel for relief carving. I knew I should have stuck to chip carving…lol


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Chip carving is the poor man's carving. That's why everybody and his brother did it in the old country. Long live chip carving and whittleing. How do you spell whittleing, *Wayne*?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Wayne*, Do you remember that scene in the movie "Sargeant York" where all the old timers were sittin' around the pickle barrel whitlin' and the salesman said, "How in the world did you people ever get into this valley anyways?" And one of the old timers said, "We were born here!!!!" They were probably born with a pocket knife in their hands too. Don't ask me why but somehow this seems relevant to the current conversation. It just sort of popped out. I'll have to back track on it a bit and think on it. :-|


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Whittling I believe, but then I was never much good at spelling. Something to be said for a cheap hobby. I have not decided if carving is more expensive than turning. I know it is close. It has been too long since I have seen the movie to remember that part, but it sure sounds like a good way to live. I envy your ability to sit by the river and carve.

I did not get anything done today. It was about 103 here today and so I hung out in the house. I'm working on a carving fixture. I need to cut the side supports and drill some dog holes in the top. Hopefully I will have time to complete it tomorrow.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope that it goes well for you and may you be happy in your work.


----------

